# While driving Toyota Camry Speedometer goes to zero & brake lite & ABS lite both light up?



## Don2222 (Jun 9, 2018)

Hello

This has been happening intermittently on our 2007 Toyota Camry 4 Cylinder 4 Door Sedan. If I stop and turn the car off with the key and then turn the car back on then it is fine for a while?? See Yellow arrows in Pic Below - click to Enlarge.
At first, I did not see the brake and ABS lights so I put in a new speed sensor. This car has one sensor in the top of the transmission under the air filter box. It is just held in by one bolt.
That did not fix it so I called the Toyota Dealer
He said to get the VIN number on top of the left side dash board.
VIN
4T1BE46K47U620794
Then I saw on the web that if the 5th digit is E or K, in my case E then it means the ABS Control Module has the skid control option and this brand new part to fix the problem is $2100 and takes a few days to get
There are 4 E-5 Head star bolts holding the module and a lever that pulls up to disconnect the Ziff connector on the side of the module.

On this car the brake lines do not go directly into the black electronic part so replacing this part is just plug and play!!

The Auto Parts stores sell the part for between $400 - $600 plus $200 core charge and the rebuilders can repair it for $150 or sell a rebuilt one for $190??

*Anyone have this issue?*
*This video seems helpful*
**

Pic 1 - Shows dash board problem
 Tachometer going but speedometer dead and brake light and ABS light both on???

Pic 2 - Driver’s side of engine
Pic 3 - ABS modulator
Pic 4 - Black ABS modulator Control. See star bolts.
Pic 5 - Rebuilt module


----------



## begreen (Jun 11, 2018)

https://www.camryforums.com/forum/tags/repair/


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi BGreen
Did not want to waste too much time. I was thinking about dumping the computer error codes but not sure if I could get them at the same time the module failed.
So I got the rebuilt ABS control module and so far it works.

New ABS modulator Control came in 2.5 Days from Cali. Had to buy an E-5 Star tool for the 4 bolt replacement. Disconnected the negative battery terminal and did the replacement.
Speedometer is working and AbS Light & brake light is off!
Now I have to get my $100 core deposit back!
The new part came with a prepaid return label!
I recommend DAT in Cali! 
See pics

Pic 1 - old black ABS control module
Pic 2 & 3 - New  Black ABS control module
Pic 4 - new model bolted in
Pic 5 - new module with electrical connector


----------



## CaptSpiff (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi Don,
I had a similar issue on my '03 Merc Sable a few years back. Amazing how the car companies think alike in their HMI signaling.
Dealer quoted me $1600 for the job, but the Sable Forum experts posted that the problem is usually just the Electronic ABS Controller. Quick search got me the part from a junk yard two states away for $85 shipped, no warranty.
Replacement was as easy as your video showed and worked the 1st try.

That experience taught me that I needed to upgrade my ODB code reader to one that includes ABS codes, and that the internet now has a searchable database of 1000's of affiliated junk yard's (aka car recyclers) inventory. The world has truly gotten smaller from the days of the coin payphone.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jun 13, 2018)

Get the ODB II on amazon with bluetooth.  Awesome for about $20.


----------



## laffayetteca (May 13, 2022)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> This has been happening intermittently on our 2007 Toyota Camry 4 Cylinder 4 Door Sedan. If I stop and turn the car off with the key and then turn the car back on then it is fine for a while?? See Yellow arrows in Pic Below - click to Enlarge.
> At first, I did not see the brake and ABS lights so I put in a new speed sensor. This car has one sensor in the top of the transmission under the air filter box. It is just held in by one bolt.
> ...



Hi. I think this is a standard problem with the 2007 Toyota Camry ABS Control Module. Resolved for about $200


----------

